# drum & bass



## PurpleHazerBlaza (Aug 3, 2009)

We got any drum & bass raver blazers on here?

Eksman, Herbzie, Friction.......


----------



## Sedition (Aug 4, 2009)

PurpleHazerBlaza said:


> We got any drum & bass raver blazers on here?
> 
> Eksman, Herbzie, Friction.......


Big up bro! I posted a thread about Dubstep here the other day but it seems nobody is into it, all fucking heavy metal/reggae fans... which is all good, apart from the metal  But yeah, huge fan of DnB, mostly Liquid DnB from the likes of London Elektricity, Zero Tolerance, Steyo etc. Bless!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

right on peeps

[youtube]mLJ6hwsq624&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]

into jungle?????


----------



## Sedition (Aug 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> right on peeps
> 
> 
> into jungle?????


I've got HUGE love for Jungle, both DnB and dubstep have their roots in Jungle and for that you gotta have love. You in to dubstep dude?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/music/219506-dubstep-fans.html


----------



## Sedition (Aug 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/music/219506-dubstep-fans.html


Would expect nothing less from a Jungle fiend... ez.


----------



## PurpleHazerBlaza (Aug 5, 2009)

Sound.

Good, Good!

Eksmannnnnn deff the best man, south east connection!!!!


----------



## Goodlovin (Aug 6, 2009)

DnB fan here! LTJ Bukem, Cyantific, Andy C


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2009)

just my opinion but DnB would be so much better without MC's


----------



## 001 (Aug 7, 2009)

I like dnb but growing tired of it to be honest.... if you go to a dnb rave different dj's always plays the same tunes as all the best tunes are old skool

I used to be a dnb head,,, still listen to it but not so much lasy year, too much dnb is bad for you lol


----------



## GratefulDance (Aug 15, 2009)

Listenin to the new Sub Focus right now


----------



## SmokeyC (Aug 24, 2009)

i smoke weed everyday, sleep all night smoke the whole day away. yeah mate drum and bass all day long. love it.


----------



## lbow89 (Sep 6, 2009)

dj shadow, 1200 microrgrams,thievery corporation


----------



## nuera59 (Sep 6, 2009)

I love jungle & old school,
good times down the SE1 completly out my pickle.
Ratpack was the bollox.


----------



## tebor (Sep 11, 2009)

DnB and Dubstep both kick ass. Listening 2 Skream right now,
Just saw DJ Rap last weekend (not the best DnB but she is hot)


I wouldn't consider DJ Shadow or Thievery Corporation DnB. They're both cool but more like triphop or downtempo


----------



## cbtwohundread (Sep 11, 2009)

this here musical selection.,.,.,iman play with no objection.,.,fire to the dirty babylon,,.,.,.,., http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c267X9tyKJc 
dub cant get much heavier.,.[,king tubby/prince jammy.,.breaking up dubwise]


----------



## cbtwohundread (Sep 11, 2009)

heres a list of heavy dubs all my favs take a listen,and a whiff of a spliff,.,.,move and uplift
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBHucOSjkQs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBprYeKvK10&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqTYbASYB9g&feature=related

listen to this marley fans
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lz4AaByok8Y

big youth live watch.,.,pure energy and power
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLrfXwASGoQ

don a lick down all.,.,., http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIV3XhRAY7s&feature=related


----------



## redivider (Sep 11, 2009)

you like drum and bass? NOISIA... that's all that has to be said... check out this Moby - Alice (Noisia Remix) or Apex - Supernova (Apex VIP)... 

if you like dark drum n bass n shit: HALLUCINATOR - head banger... a crew from italy... DARKNESS

APEX, SPOR, Ewun if you like dubstep then Reso....

check this track, one of my fav's from last year: Ewun - Hatemachine (Spor Remix) <<< that track is SICK

and of course, gotta say it again, the best track from last year, still one of my fav's, gonna remain that way, at least for me: Chase & Status - Smash TV.... BUAJAJAJAJ!!!


----------



## haze, son (Sep 12, 2009)

I am one of those metal heads, but I used to be a huge raver kid back in the day. Jungle is still one of the sickest genres that I know. Anyone listen to some older Evol Intent? They're pretty damn good.


----------



## icarius91 (Sep 21, 2009)

big techno fan overall, but DnB is some of my favorite music. pendulum and stakka&skynet are my personal favs.


----------



## Dubstepn (Sep 21, 2009)

Dub & Run, Benga


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 22, 2009)

aphrodite FTW!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2009)

Amen!!!!!!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 22, 2009)

The S, the U......the P the E the R......the S, the H......the A, the R, the P........the S......the, the H......the O,.......the O,.......the T.......the E......the R........super sharp!

Ganga Kru!!!

'ave it!!!!!!


----------



## nuera59 (Sep 22, 2009)

did anyone buy the junglist massive cd dj hype? I thought this cd was tha shit.
remember the one nation tape packs!


----------



## nuera59 (Sep 22, 2009)

skibba, shabba, mc det, ic3 & STEVIE HYPER D.
Ahhhhh takes me back...........


----------



## Groga (Sep 26, 2009)

Whatup dnb lovers! I'm rly into liquid dnb atm and I'm a great fan of Electronic music. Since this is the dnb thread imma show you what I'm inlove with

my favourite tunes are: 

by Electrosoul System - 1.One 2.Alone in the Night 3.No One Knows

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1CyJM6sJnU 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-dG3F102DA 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UM8X2pUvss 

by Danny Byrd - Round and Round

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqpf7LdUqY0

by Split Second - Feel You

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUz6KNnGqWQ

by Logistics - Red Sky at Night

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSf-WtchtDY

by Matrix and Futurebound - Womb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPcvY0V0J5w

any many, many more ..... 

PS: Pendulum's album Hold Your Colour is TEH SEX! 

 &  , Groga


----------



## DaveO (Oct 3, 2009)

I used to be really big into the old Moving Shadow and Renegade Hardware catalogs. Lately I've been finding myself listening to a lot of the cuts from Hospital, Lifted, VIsioN and much more.


----------



## DaveO (Oct 4, 2009)

[youtube]6CCUydyd7X8[/youtube]

I still haven't got over this one_


----------



## DaveO (Oct 4, 2009)

[youtube]hxZDJS9Dpzw[/youtube]


----------



## The Wookie (Oct 10, 2009)

Drum and Bass wins. I got into DnB b4 dubstep so i think i gotta say i like DnB more but i love them both. great music to listin to while im irie. Im always in the DnB room the whole night at parties like at Nocturnal i got to see TC, Evol Intent, Planet of the Drums, and Pendulum and for dub rusko Skream and Benga. The line up was fuckin epic and so was the night


----------



## grow space (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeaa..Joining the DnB headz....I listen do it almost everyday, love it even more while smoking, being blazed...

chudds, broka...some of my latest finds...love them all...
Oh, and im into jungle as well, not so much dup-step, but i like some good, faster dubs...


----------



## grow space (Oct 10, 2009)

Wooo...You cant belive how good vibez are coming from here...---http://kunninmindz.com/


So, Are you blazed as I.......So so good... tunes....


----------



## grow space (Oct 10, 2009)

Heheheheh.....Yeahh....
Smoked some more good herb.......SO so uplifting, nice vibez on Higher level than never.....lol





Smoke it up good Ppl of our fine DnB thread companions..........
......


----------



## The Wookie (Oct 16, 2009)

[youtube]dGjkYkiW5h0[/youtube]

i really dig this song. such a pretty tunebut still grimey at the same time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah its like bnd with healthy shot of wobWOBwobWOBwob i liiiike


----------



## The Wookie (Oct 16, 2009)

[youtube]PlRn5bGF_4o[/youtube]

i never get sick of this one.


----------



## The Wookie (Oct 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah its like bnd with healthy shot of wobWOBwobWOBwob i liiiike


hell ya im glad u dig it. Im jealous u got all the dank DnB and dubstep over in England. at least i still get a decent fix of it in so-cal. could be a lot worse


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

grime n rain id swap for dank and cali summer anyday of the week


----------



## True Stoner (Oct 16, 2009)

I love DnB and also Dubstep and Breakbeats!! I make beats as well and i also raved for about 5 years and that was when i was 19 and im now 32. Back then i was selling E's for $25-30 a pop and was paying $18 each. Thats when the E was good and 1 hit would get you high for at lease 8 hours. Now they are $5 a pop and they are nothing compared to the E's back in the day!! I live in Canada and was living near Toronto at the time so i was able to take the bus downtown and was able to those wicked ass raves that went on. I went to the last WEMF before they stopped the 3 days and man when Andy C came on it was fucking unbelieveable, the bass was so deep it would make you feel sick!! Freq Nasty was also there spinning Dupstep!! Such great times i tell ya, i hope to go again next year even though theres no WEMF there is other 3 day events but not as good!! There was a 3 day Drum and Bass called Natural Selections and i didnt make it due to work but i heard it was great!! Oh the good ol days!!!
Heres Andy C opening up at WEMF , im telling you when that fucking bassline dropped the place just exploded. Everytime i watch this i get those giddy feelings of when i was there just mangled and ripping it up!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pZ8Gb6LsF0


----------



## grow space (Oct 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> grime n rain id swap for dank and cali summer anyday of the week


Me too....
The season here right now is such a buzz killer...


----------



## The Wookie (Oct 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> grime n rain id swap for dank and cali summer anyday of the week


ya i guess i am kinda spoiled with the weather and quality of chronic over here. its hard for me to find tree that isnt quality. Rain or any kind of weather variation is always a treat over here too. Dont get to see rain too much.


----------



## redivider (Oct 16, 2009)

Nphonix, BTK & CBX - Project 2501

Kung - Atomic Blondie (Original Mix)

you're welcome...........................


----------



## krustofskie (Oct 27, 2009)

I remember back in 93 banging it oldskool in Labrynth down the Dalston lane to what I still consider to be the greatest D&B tune there is

have a listen tell me what you all think

MAKE SOME FUCKING NOISE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLFbDLVxk_M


----------



## Groga (Oct 30, 2009)

krustofskie said:


> MAKE SOME FUCKING NOISE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLFbDLVxk_M


RAAAAAAWR!


----------



## Mulltie (Oct 30, 2009)

Http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqLYptJ_yn4


----------

